# Do you read everything an author writes?



## mestrin (Aug 27, 2012)

Last summer I read Savages and loved every minute of Don Winslow's hardboiled surfer thriller. So I did the logical thing and picked another one of his books: The Winter of Frankie Machine. For me, it was a slower start, but once it got going, I was hooked. Then Kings of Cool came out. It was a prequel to Savages, so buying it was a no-brainer. 
Over the last year, I've been on a real Don Winslow kick, reading Satori, The Dawn Patrol, and The Power of the Dog, as well. I'm currently in the middle of A Cool Breeze on the Underground, which is Winslow's first book and the start of his Neal Carey detective series.
Reading all the books an author has written is a real treat for a few reasons. First, I gravitate to writers just as much as I do to stories (maybe more so). After all, a story is all in the telling and a great writer working in any genre is better than a mediocre writter working in your favorite genre. But there's something especially pleasing about discovering an author who has a lot of books under their belt. It's kind of like finding a new series, you get that excitement from knowing that there's so much more to read. But of course, an author isn't a series. Winslow writes about crime (for the most part). But his characters, locations, time periods, and tone all change. 
Following a series (like the Neal Cary novels) lets you ride along on an adventure with the character. So far so good. But for me, reading Winslow's entire library has been a real treat because I get to see the author evolve from one book to the next, refine his style and voice.
Have you read the total library of any authors?


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

In terms of living writers, I've read everything by Terry Pratchett (at the time of writing - Dodger comes out this week and I can't wait), Christopher Brookmyre and Jasper Fforde. I've also read all Douglas Adams's stuff, as well as Jane Austen, George Eliot, Charles Dickens and Shakespeare.

There are writers with whom I try to keep up to speed, but I'm also coming to terms with the fact that there's only so much reading one person can do, and some writers can be terribly prolific, so they have to be particularly brilliant for me to feel I have to read _everything_ they've written.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As a fairly picky reader, once I find an author who pushes the right buttons for me, I tend to return to him/her time and again (at least until s/he shows a decided pattern of no longer pushing the right buttons). I think I've read everything Roger Zelazny ever published, and I think I've read everything available from Sir Terry except a short story or three; but they're probably the only two I've read to that extent (not counting authors who have published only a handful of books, perhaps). My current go-tos are Charles Stross, Iain M. Banks, and Steven Brust, though they tend to be less obsessive for me and perhaps more slanted toward specific series of theirs, not necessarily their entire libraries.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Usually but not all authors always keep to the same genre or sub-genre so if they deviate from what I'm interested in, I won't normally read it. Patricia Ryan is a good example - her historical mystery series is one of my all time favorites but she has a bunch of other novels which are historical romances that I have no interest in so I haven't even read them.


----------



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

I can be very loyal to authors once I read their books. If I like them, that is. If I read their first book and really, really love it, I'll try and read up everything else they've ever written.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

nope.  there are series by authors i like that i avoid.  and if a series goes on ad infinitum, i stop reading.


----------



## beccabananna (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree that for older books not so much.  I love kurt vonnegut, but I'm certain I haven't read all his work.  Same could be said for JD Salinger etc.  JK on the other hand I'll read it all.  And with a lot of the new writers, especially SOME of the self published stuff because they write so frequently I'll stay tuned.  Rashad Freeman is a big one for me right now where I really like his style so anything he writes I'll probably snag, same for Colleen Hoover.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes for my favorite authors - like Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Jeffrey Deaver, Tess Gerritsen, Harlen Coben - or I intend to read them all but still working on it.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

yes, and when you realize you can't get the 1990 book or the 9.99 price for the kindle version, I get irritated.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm a few books shy of having read all of Michael Crichton's work, and I have read everything by Aubrie Dionne.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Only two at the moment: Reed Farrel Coleman and Ken Bruen.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

telracs said:


> nope. there are series by authors i like that i avoid. and if a series goes on ad infinitum, i stop reading.


/nods. I used to ADORE Piers Anthony books, but I gave up on the Xanth series LONG LONG ago. I don't even know how many are in that series anymore.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I read anything that has the words "Terry Pratchett" and "Discworld" on the cover.
I used to be the same way about Stephen King although I have kind of slacked off of him.
Now I've discovered Raymond Chandler (yeah, I know...ancient) and I'm burning my budget going through his stuff.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> /nods. I used to ADORE Piers Anthony books, but I gave up on the Xanth series LONG LONG ago. I don't even know how many are in that series anymore.


and that is exactly the series i was thinking about...  i think it's over 30 books now. and very repetitious plotlines.


----------



## albianne (Jan 22, 2011)

i have read everything that Michael Connelly has written and can't wait until his next book comes out in November, meanwhile I have been looking high and low for another detective series, any suggestions would be great!


----------



## SuseHocking (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm a bit like this as well. Once I found an author that makes me sit up and take notice, I pretty much read everything of theirs I can get my hands on. Sometimes, after I have finished all their books I'm at a loss as to what to read next.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, for my favorite authors I do.


----------



## Marc Davies (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm pretty loyal to an author I like.

However I tend not to read everything they write because it still has to be something that intrigues me.  Often as not the author will eventually write something that I don't like the sound of, so I won't read it.

I'm also scared of finding that an author I love has written something bad, so I often avoid reading their less popular stuff.  Go figure.  I know this is slightly irrational, guess I just don't want to see my heroes destroyed.


----------



## Lensman (Aug 28, 2012)

There are very few authors where I'd want to ensure I'd read everything they wrote. As with anything, even the best authors have off-days, or write something that doesn't appeal. But I tend to look more closely at a book by an author I like and I'm more likely to take a chance on a book that may look unpromising at first glance.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

albianne said:


> i have read everything that Michael Connelly has written and can't wait until his next book comes out in November, meanwhile I have been looking high and low for another detective series, any suggestions would be great!


Check out the Moe Prager series by Reed Farrel Coleman. Book #1 is called "Walking the Perfect Square."


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

All right I'll be equivocal and say-- Sometimes.  I've read all of Michael Chabon's literary novels and will read anything he writes (I'm looking forward to Telegraph Avenue), but I only enjoyed Robin Hobb's Farseer Assassins trilogy, and didn't really like her liveship books at all.  I try to read all the big names in women's fiction, and many of them I adore (Jody Picoult, Luanne Rice, Susan Wiggs) but they're prolific and it's hard to keep up.

Though I try ....


----------



## LGOULD (Jul 5, 2011)

beccabananna said:


> I agree that for older books not so much. I love kurt vonnegut, but I'm certain I haven't read all his work. Same could be said for JD Salinger etc. JK on the other hand I'll read it all. And with a lot of the new writers, especially SOME of the self published stuff because they write so frequently I'll stay tuned. Rashad Freeman is a big one for me right now where I really like his style so anything he writes I'll probably snag, same for Colleen Hoover.


I really think I *have*read everything by Kurt Vonnegut--his novels are relatively short and totally addictive.

When it comes to non-fiction, I try to read everything by Doris Kearns Goodwin.


----------



## sprtsnck (Aug 13, 2012)

I think the only author I've read all of his novels is Mitch Albom. I plan to read his latest, "The Time Keeper."


----------



## TylerCoulson (Sep 12, 2012)

That is a really great question! I'm not sure why, but some authors seem to deviate enough from their standards to keep stories enjoyable but still within whatever form I like--so, for example, I think I've read everything by Kurt Vonnegut and liked pretty much all of it. But then there are folks like Don DeLillo--I absolutely loved White Noise and Libra, but Underworld or that horrid Cosmopolis (now a movie)...couldn't stand them. I wonder what it is exactly about writers' styles that makes some have whole catalogs that are great and some to be spotty?


----------



## KathrynLively (Sep 10, 2012)

If the author continues to produce quality work, yes. I have read all but a few of Dick Francis's works (RIP). Many mystery writers, however, I tend to burn out after 5-10 novels if I find the series doesn't interest me anymore. I haven't picked up Janet Evanovich, Sue Grafton, or Rita Mae Brown in years.

As far as completion goes, I did read all seven Harry Potter books. Still deciding whether or not I want to read The Casual Vacancy.


----------



## Todd Wheeler (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree with many comments above regarding authors whose styles change. William Gibson is the example for me as what was cutting edge in the beginning of his career became more ordinary. In his case I think the future just caught up to him.

The past two summers I have focused on one writer exclusively, not reading everything but quite a lot, Charles Bukowski two years ago and Ray Bradbury this summer. Not sure I'd recommend it as each time I got burnt out on them. Definitely an interesting process since in a very short time I read through many stages of their careers and saw how their early, middle, and late writings were similar or changed.


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books (Aug 30, 2011)

If I read an author and fall in love with their book I do tend to check out their other titles. If they are writing a series, that's sort of a no brainer, obviously I will read the rest. If I have read an entire series and they offer other books outside the series, I most always wait awhile before trying out the others, mostly because I still want to feel immersed in the world they created for me, and I'm not quite ready to see their next world yet. But usually a few months later I'll be back to try out the others. 

Typically, once I fall in love with a writer's style or voice I tend to love all their works. I don't recall a time when I read one book or series, loved it, and then read another by the same author and hated it.


----------



## Blue Bull Book Design (Sep 18, 2011)

I tend to "fall in love" with writers as well. I've been known to buy six novels by the same author in less than a month. The exception is when the author makes a dramatic break in style or genre - for instance, I love Seanan McGuire's Toby Daye series, but was not so taken with her horror work. That's why, as a reader, I really appreciate it when writers use pen names to distinguish different "brands" within their own writing. It's no fun to buy or sample a book expecting romantic comedy and find a gritty urban fantasy instead.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, if they're all the same genre.  I prefer to read memoir type books, so if an author writes a great memoir (Stephen King) and then has a bunch of other genre books I'm really not into, then I'll pass and hope that person might write something else memoirish eventually because I'd pick it up in a heartbeat.

Dawn


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

If I've enjoyed the work from one author, I'll gladly read his/her other books. But once the quality goes down, I may stop reading from them.


----------



## TwoSuns (Mar 20, 2012)

I think I'm way too fickle to read everything by one author. In fact, I jump from genre to genre sometimes. But there are authors whose writings I absolutely adore: Elizabeth Berg, Tess Gerritsen, Terry Tempest Williams, and many others.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

When I read a book that I love I do tend to try and read everything they've ever written to the point that sometimes I burn myself out on them. It doesn't always happen, but I did get really into Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series and was reading a book a week but by book five I'd fried my brain with all of his side stories and his billion characters that I couldn't make it past. It's sitting on my self and I tell myself one day. 
I don't know if I've ever found an author that I love everything they've ever written but it's fun to sometimes catch little Easter eggs from other books. Julie Quinn will sometimes mention a book one of her characters wrote. Things like that.


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

I think I have ADD when it comes to authors. I might read a second book by an author I like and can probably count on my hands the ones I've read three or more books by (J.R.R. Tolkein comes to mind).  I even found an author whose books all sound intriguing (Geraldine Brooks) but there are so many other authors I want to sample that I never get around to the other books by that author.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

There are some authors I've read everything from - but they're usually not that prolific.  Most of my favorite authors have been writing long enough to have fairly lengthy bibliographies but I can't think of a one of them I've read everything.  In some cases, Harry Turtledove is an example, they're so prolific that I get tired of their writing style.  there are many of these authors where I've read most of their backlists but none that I've read everything.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I frequently don't read other things by an author. I read _Shutter Island_ by Dennis LeHane after seeing the movie, but do not feel any urge to read his other works.

I like Jim Butcher's Dresden series, but his other series leave me cold. Likewise, I enjoy Glen Cook's Garrett, P. I. series, but his other fantasy series are just not something I'm interested in.

Mike


----------



## annierachelcole (Sep 12, 2012)

I tend to read other stuff the author has, if it's something I like. But there are times I drop series I've been reading because it seems the author's become bored with it and the new book is just not as good as previous books.


----------



## Leslie_Messy (Sep 14, 2012)

If I like the book I do I find it difficult not to. Even when the second book I read of them isn't that great, I'll give them another try. But if the third is not that great...well, sorry. I will never read you again.


----------



## Greg Clarkin (Apr 26, 2012)

I have two authors in particular that I will go out of my way to read. In fiction, Carl Hiaasen. Just good, humorous mysteries always with a band of colorful characters and fun plots.

For nonfiction, I'll read anything by Michael Lewis. Moneyball, The Blind Side, Vanity Fair pieces, etc. I have a background as a reporter and admire the way he breaks down subjects and his ability to weave a story. He takes big, broad topics and tells them through the eyes of an individual or individuals.


----------



## Delilah Hunt (Sep 18, 2012)

If I love an author, I'll try to get my hands on all their books. I'll gobble up everything as long as the writing style stays true to what I fell in love with. I read just about all of Sidney Sheldon's books and was so excited a few years ago to see a new one from him. It read so different than his usual works, less suspense and plot turns that I had to stop. I didn't believe he was the one who actually wrote the book.


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

Depends of the author. If I like three or four books written by him I would start to read everything . I have many cases in which I have read everything an author writes - Shakespeare and Dickens are my favorites!


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

Leslie_Messy said:


> If I like the book I do I find it difficult not to. Even when the second book I read of them isn't that great, I'll give them another try. But if the third is not that great...well, sorry. I will never read you again.





alawston said:


> Yea,you are right on the point here...If you like one it might be exeptional if you didn't like the rest of them so just don't loose your time in future tries to the sam author's works.
> In terms of living writers, I've read everything by Terry Pratchett (at the time of writing - Dodger comes out this week and I can't wait), Christopher Brookmyre and Jasper Fforde. I've also read all Douglas Adams's stuff, as well as Jane Austen, George Eliot, Charles Dickens and Shakespeare.
> 
> There are writers with whom I try to keep up to speed, but I'm also coming to terms with the fact that there's only so much reading one person can do, and some writers can be terribly prolific, so they have to be particularly brilliant for me to feel I have to read _everything_ they've written.





Leslie_Messy said:


> If I like the book I do I find it difficult not to. Even when the second book I read of them isn't that great, I'll give them another try. But if the third is not that great...well, sorry. I will never read you again.


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

Leslie_Messy said:


> If I like the book I do I find it difficult not to. Even when the second book I read of them isn't that great, I'll give them another try. But if the third is not that great...well, sorry. I will never read you again.





mestrin said:


> Last summer I read Savages and loved every minute of Don Winslow's hardboiled surfer thriller. So I did the logical thing and picked another one of his books: The Winter of Frankie Machine. For me, it was a slower start, but once it got going, I was hooked. Then Kings of Cool came out. It was a prequel to Savages, so buying it was a no-brainer.
> Over the last year, I've been on a real Don Winslow kick, reading Satori, The Dawn Patrol, and The Power of the Dog, as well. I'm currently in the middle of A Cool Breeze on the Underground, which is Winslow's first book and the start of his Neal Carey detective series.
> Reading all the books an author has written is a real treat for a few reasons. First, I gravitate to writers just as much as I do to stories (maybe more so). After all, a story is all in the telling and a great writer working in any genre is better than a mediocre writter working in your favorite genre. But there's something especially pleasing about discovering an author who has a lot of books under their belt. It's kind of like finding a new series, you get that excitement from knowing that there's so much more to read. But of course, an author isn't a series. Winslow writes about crime (for the most part). But his characters, locations, time periods, and tone all change.
> Following a series (like the Neal Cary novels) lets you ride along on an adventure with the character. So far so good. But for me, reading Winslow's entire library has been a real treat because I get to see the author evolve from one book to the next, refine his style and voice.
> Have you read the total library of any authors?


Yea,you are right on the point here...If you like one it might be exeptional if you didn't like the rest of them so just don't loose your time in future tries to the sam author's works.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Sometimes. I have read everything Stephen King has written (well, maybe a few short story ebooks he's published recently.)


----------

